# Reconocimiento de un objeto a distancia



## hector sanchez diaz (Dic 21, 2007)

Mi problema es como poder detectar varios tipos de autos, estos circulan en varias partes de mi estado y quiero tenerlos vigilados, en la actualidad he colocado varias casillas con personal que vigilan a las unidades que les menciono, esto con el fin de que no se salgan de su ruta, pero quiero ahorrarme todo ese gasto de personal y automatizar las casillas.


Mi pregunta es como puedo hacer que cuando un auto pase frente o a una cirta distancia no muy lejana de la casilla lo detecte e identifique que auto es.

Soy un estidiante de Ing. Mecatronica y espero un poco de ayuda, disculpen las faltas de ortografia.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 21, 2007)

http://www.microsiervos.com/archivo/gadgets/gps-de-bolsillo-de-sony.html


----------



## ciri (Dic 21, 2007)

jaja.. tan simple, muy buen link!.

lo de simple era por el mensaje!.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 22, 2007)

De los mas cortos que he puesto, jiji.
Ademas es relativamente barato 75$ y creo que hay de mas baratos todavia.


----------



## hector sanchez diaz (Dic 27, 2007)

ok,ok, bueno ese link, pero como hacer una sincronizacion para mi pc con este gps en tiempo real, ademas creo que no me sirve de mucho ya que lo que yo quiero es tener el control en tiempo real y no minutos u horas despues.

Un ejemplo para dejar en claro que es lo que quiero hacer:

En un camino de 10 km. circulan 10 veiculos cada uno con una distancia entre si de 10 minutos, los veiculos van de ida y de regreso haciendo una pequeña parada en el inicio y final del camino, el problema no parece tan dificil, pero para saber con esactitud que tiempo lleva cada auto en su recorrido y ademas evitar que se alcancen entre ellos se colocan 8 sensores a lo largo de el recorrido para detectar a los autos de ida y a los autos que van de regreso; cuando un auto pasa por un sensor este lo detecta y le envia una señal a el conductor diciendole el tiempo que lleva, la distancia recorrida ademas de la distancia que le separa del veiculo que va frente a el y para hacerlo mas complicado agregenle 30 autos haciendo el mismo recorrido pero en forma aleatoria y creando trafico, unos mas lentos otros mas rapidos; pero estos autos no deben de ser identificados ya que solo nos interesan nuestros 10 autos.

espero una ayuda pronta porque aun no logro resolverlo; mi propuesta seria con un sistema de radio frecuencia, ustedes que opinan.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 27, 2007)

Las empresas que se dedican a brindar información de flotas de vehiculos por seguimineto satelital te dan esa información y bastante mas.
Parametros en tiempo real, o con delay de pocos segundos
Resolucion mejor a 50m.
Aviso de vehiculo detenido.
Sentido de circulacion.
Velocidad.
Superposicion de la hubicacion del vehiculo sobre mapas GPS, te informaciónrma nombre de calle o ruta por donde transita.
Grabacion del recorrido incluyendo paradas, con los tiempos de detensión y velocidades.

Todo eso en tu PC via Internet.


----------



## blogElectronica (Dic 28, 2007)

Hola,

yo hace poco puse un link en mi blog con un programa entero en java para hacer eso que necesitas más o menos. Si lo quieres te lo puedes bajar. Utilizo un modem GPRS-GPS MTX65+G, pero puedes utilizar un XT65 tranquilamente.

http://www.blogelectronica.com/java-xt65-siemens-jsr179/

Salu2[/url]


----------



## hector sanchez diaz (Ene 4, 2008)

ok, gracias por el aporte fogonazo, pero necesito algo mucho mas barato o que yo mismo pueda hace, y voy a revisar lo de bloqelectronica.

gracias


----------

